# Jazz games on Sunday



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Growing up my dad always used to say how he hated when the Jazz played sunday games because they never (an exaggeration for "rarely") won. Something about a Mormon owner and non-observation of the Sabbath.

As an adult, it seems silly to believe this, yet somehow, in at least a superstitious way, it seems to hold some validity. Then I saw this article:

http://www.sltrib.com/ci_14930977?source=most_viewed

So what do the rest of you think? Is a game for the Jazz on a sunday essentially a scheduled loss?


----------



## hallsmith (Jun 16, 2011)

I play jazz games in every Sunday, they all game are good, i never win this game, many time i try to win this game but every time i fail to win this game.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Virility, huh? I can only imagine the games you play on sundays. Hide the salami anyone? Will someone smoke this spammer or what?


----------

